# SC Obedience Training



## meadowmist (May 27, 2009)

Scout is 12 weeks old, and we are exploring obedience training for him and his actual 'owner', our son, who is 11. We are in the Columbia SC region and there are a number of offerings, but are there any South Carolinians out there that can offer opinions on ones they would really recommend?

This is my first puppy in a VERY long time, and my son's first ever. Right now with the nipping/biting behavior, my son feels a bit overwhelmed and out of control...thinking the classes together will hep them both. (And, of course, yes, I will be there as well.)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## meadowmist (May 27, 2009)

I found a class that does specialize in positive rewards, ect...we do not start it until July 23. If anyone in the Cola SC/Lexington area wants info on this lmk. I found plenty of people willing to 'train my dog for me'....which is not what I wanted!


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, I'm a SC girl myself. Have you looked at the programs at Pet Smart?


----------



## meadowmist (May 27, 2009)

Hi there! We did, and Petsmart is five minutes from my house. I think they have a solid program, but my concern with them is that I did not see a consistency of the same person teaching the class each time (yes....I spied like that). They have been doing a lot of hiring, so hopefully they will stabilize by the fall. We are gonna need a bunch of classes, lol!


----------



## nuggetld31 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi! We are also living in Lexington, and just got our puppy about 2 weeks ago. We considered obedience training but was wondering if it was something we could do ourselves, so we are still deciding...well good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## meadowmist (May 27, 2009)

I will! These are being held at the Tri-City Leisure Center (almost NEVER found it) and we are looking forward to getting started...we have tried on our own...but I will say without shame I need some help! :>)


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

:crossfingGood luck with the classes. Keep us posted. I'm sure all 3 of you will learn a lot.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Don't know if she is close to you, but Connie Cleveland is one of the best trainers in the nation and she's in SC: http://www.dogtrainersworkshop.com/


----------



## meadowmist (May 27, 2009)

gabbys mom~
Wow! Thanks for the link! She is too far for me to go weekly, but will look into some of the workshop events she has. Thanks again!


----------

